# Poll/Survey: Are Diamond/DRI owners happy, or not?



## seema (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought 5000 points from the Hawaii trust collection (at Maui) with the Club membership privileges, two years ago. My first 5000 points for use were from last year, I have moved them this year, for use. I am still thinking how useful are my points to use, inside or outside the Club?

It seems that reading many threads, at least TUG posters seem to be more likely to be unhappy (than happy) with their membership. But it is possible that the silent majority are the happy owners.

I want to get a sense of how the DRI members use their points/deeded weeks and their the Club privileges - and whether they are happy with these results.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 22, 2012)

We've been very happy using DRI points at the KBC and the Point at Poipu. Both are very nice resorts. However, with only 5,000 points you really need to move them into the next year until you get 10,000 and even then you won't get the best view categories if you want to stay for a whole week. The points go much further if you stay at some of the DRI mainland resorts, or if you wait until less than 60 days out to try and book it (when you get a discount). The DRI web site makes it easy to search for different resorts and time periods to see how far your points will go.

What has made TUG users unhappy with DRI is the special assessment for P@P, which you'll also be paying part of if you're in the Hawaii Trust. DRI has also been putting employees on the home owners association, which is an obvious conflict of interest.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Pretty Happy Owner*

I have for the most part been a very happy DRI owner. I have not had problems making reservatinons even during the prime seasons in Hawaii at both KBC and The Point of Poipu which are not in my home resort collection.  

I like the point system and use it to my advantage. It has been a great supplement to my Marriott timeshare. I have learned that there is Marriott  inventory in II that I have access to with my DRI membership that I don't with my Marriott membership. I found that to be most inteteresting.

You have lots of options in DRI without paying additional fees for exchanges within their system. I have also liked that DRI has been upgrading the resorts. 

I am fortunate to have a lot of points so that I can fully take advantage of options. However, having that good fortune is costly as in maintenance fees which is what many owners don't like because DRI raised them pretty dramatically over a three year period. However, the last two years have not been that bad at all.  In fact, I don't find DRI's maintenance fees out of line with most other timeshares.  As long as I continue to see the properties being well maintained and improved, I will continue to be a happy owner.


----------



## fluke (Apr 22, 2012)

I still have mixed feelings, for the most part I am happy and I think the club is very easy to use.  I think that you really benefit best from the system if you hit elite status - particularly with the upgrade ability.  I own US collection but have readily gotten into the properties in Hawaii.  Never attempted Europe but have seen good availability online.

Also I think people with small point totals really get the MFs increased by the combination of the collection fee and the club fee.  Those fees equal the straight MFs on 4500-5000 points.  As those fees are fixed the per point "real" MF drops.  That is why you here complaints about DRI high MFs, for low point totals the real cost is high.  It evens out much better as you increase

My big issue thus far has been inconsistent quality.  Really only one site was bad - Daytona Beach Regency.  But it was really bad so it has sort of scarred me (and even more importantly my wife).  Also it was the first property we used when we joined the Club.  Excuses have been that they haven't caught up with the neglect from previous company (Sunterra).  But this could be a similar problem with the other properties acquired in the last year as well (ILX, Monarch Grand Vacations).


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 22, 2012)

fluke said:


> I still have mixed feelings, for the most part I am happy and I think the club is very easy to use.  I think that you really benefit best from the system if you hit elite status - particularly with the upgrade ability.  I own US collection but have readily gotten into the properties in Hawaii.  Never attempted Europe but have seen good availability online.
> 
> Also I think people with small point totals really get the MFs increased by the combination of the collection fee and the club fee.  Those fees equal the straight MFs on 4500-5000 points.  As those fees are fixed the per point "real" MF drops.  That is why you here complaints about DRI high MFs, for low point totals the real cost is high.  It evens out much better as you increase
> 
> My big issue thus far has been inconsistent quality.  Really only one site was bad - Daytona Beach Regency.  But it was really bad so it has sort of scarred me (and even more importantly my wife).  Also it was the first property we used when we joined the Club.  Excuses have been that they haven't caught up with the neglect from previous company (Sunterra).  But this could be a similar problem with the other properties acquired in the last year as well (ILX, Monarch Grand Vacations).



I can speak to that a little bit.  I originally belonged to Epic resorts and the Daytona Regency was one of our properties. It went to pot over time as did the London Bridge Resort in Lake Havasu and the Marquis Villas in Palm Springs.  They went even further down the tubes when Sunterra bought Epic as Sunterra never improved on them. It only got worse.  Diamond has on the scene  about 3 or 4 years now and I have seen drastic improvements in the properties. I have not been to Daytona lately and I know that Epic still owns most of the London Bridge. I have been to the Marquis Villas and visited there last year and saw some very nice units. I had stayed there one time and it was nice, but when I came there the second time under Sunterra it was a mess. I vowed I would never stay there again.  After that last visit, I could stay there. It's location is right in downtown Palm Springs where you can walk to everything. 

I do know that some of the affiliates are hit and miss too. You can really see it in the Hawaii and Arizona resorts.  The Sea Mountain resort on the Big Island is part of Vacation Internationale. However, although it's in a nice lcation on the Kona side, I was disappointed in the furnishings of the unit. It was very dated and needed new appliances. However, it was on the beach and the unit was huge.  In Sedona, you have an affiliate like Sedona Springs where the units are very nice and refurbished but then you have Los Abrigados which is nice, but DRI just bought it and will need a good facelift.

In times, I believe there will be less disappointment.


----------



## hvsteve1 (May 3, 2012)

I've been an owner since 1988 and have been happy, unhappy, happy, happy, unhappy, happy,etc. Long time owners know what I mean about changes in ownership and the quality going up and down over time. I'm currently at Powhatan, my home resort, and am in the most recently renovated building. The unit appears to be a complete gut job with everything but the drywall being new. I'll talk more about that in my upcoming review.  There appears to be quite a bit of renovation currently going on, with contractors' trucks, dumpsters and mountains of furniture cartons. I was given a copy of a memo explaining why there has been an increase in the cost of points.    Diamond has budgeted $67.9 million for resort renovations. The largest expenditure will be at Powhatan with a budget of $9.4 million.  Diamond also keeps adding resorts to "The Club", which gives us a very large number of places to trade into without using II.  A number of those locations are also RCI affiliated, which allows us places we can't get through II.  This is why, according to the very nice young lady doing our "owner update", it would be to my benefit to fork over an additional $150,000 to be able to take full advantage of "The Club". :hysterical:


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 7, 2012)

I am happy. I get to go where I want to go between  Diamond and II.  BTW I thought sea mountain on the big island was a unique and wonderful  Diamond experience.  No major hotel chain couldbuild on that beautiful unique location.  Furniture was fine for me - location more important.


----------



## csalter2 (May 8, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I am happy. I get to go where I want to go between  Diamond and II.  BTW I thought sea mountain on the big island was a unique and wonderful  Diamond experience.  No major hotel chain couldbuild on that beautiful unique location.  Furniture was fine for me - location more important.



I agree. I loved that place's location. I got there at night and could not see anything. However, when I woke up in the morning and saw the water outside my room. It was very, very nice. That was about five years ago. The furniture was a bit dated, but the location was great and the unit was very, very large.


----------



## silly_stitcher (May 8, 2012)

We've been owners since 2008 and I'd say we're kinda happy.  If we could do it over again, we wouldn't have bought because the maintenance fees are not low.  But since we're stuck with it, we use it and we haven't had too many problems getting reservations we want with our 7500 points.  This spring we're heading out to Santa Fe, I'm celebrating my birthday this summer in Paris, and we're hitting Mexico in January.


----------



## dwojo (May 8, 2012)

We are happy with our points. The flexibility and diversity of the resorts is great. Our only issue is we would like more resorts on the east coast.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 8, 2012)

At the moment I'm a happy DRI owner. I will say that I've had issues with them in the past. Mostly after Mr. Cloobeck stepped away to persue other interests and the management team left in place failed to recognize the need for adaquate cash reserves, resulting in not 1 but 2 special assessments.


----------



## LoveTan25 (May 28, 2012)

*Done with DIAMOND*

Although I am nowhere near as upset as those at Poi Pu Point - I am still pretty frustrated with Diamond. 
I am looking for ways out, or someone to jsut take over my timeshare.... I wish there was just one website dedicated to Diamond timeshare points resale. 
Someone quick - start diaomondpointsforsale.com lol


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 28, 2012)

LoveTan25 said:


> Although I am nowhere near as upset as those at Poi Pu Point - I am still pretty frustrated with Diamond.
> I am looking for ways out, or someone to jsut take over my timeshare.... I wish there was just one website dedicated to Diamond timeshare points resale.
> Someone quick - start diaomondpointsforsale.com lol



What EXACTLY are you frustrated about or is this post just phony.  If you have specific reasons please tell us what they are.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 28, 2012)

LoveTan25 said:


> Although I am nowhere near as upset as those at Poi Pu Point - I am still pretty frustrated with Diamond.
> I am looking for ways out, or someone to jsut take over my timeshare.... I wish there was just one website dedicated to Diamond timeshare points resale.
> Someone quick - start diaomondpointsforsale.com lol



That would be called E-bay.


----------



## ccwu (Jul 17, 2012)

seema said:


> I bought 5000 points from the Hawaii trust collection (at Maui) with the Club membership privileges, two years ago. My first 5000 points for use were from last year, I have moved them this year, for use. I am still thinking how useful are my points to use, inside or outside the Club?
> 
> It seems that reading many threads, at least TUG posters seem to be more likely to be unhappy (than happy) with their membership. But it is possible that the silent majority are the happy owners.
> 
> I want to get a sense of how the DRI members use their points/deeded weeks and their the Club privileges - and whether they are happy with these results.



I bought majority of points from last trip (May 2011) to Kaanapali Beach Resort.  37,000 of my points are Hawaii points.  The special assessment fee that I had for Poi Pu Point’s water filtration in Kauai was $6.8k.  I was shocked.  I wondered if they knew and did not disclosed to me.  
As a platinum elite member, I got a lot of attention and perks, such as free upgrade at the time I made the reservation 13 months in advance, special concierge services, early check in and late check out privilege, special phone lines…  I cannot complain.  There is always a separate elite memeber check in line in most of the Diamond resort.   Not the Flamingo Beach Resort in St. Maarten.  The FBC manager said that they did not differentiate elite and regular membership; there was neither early check in nor late checkout in FBC.  I could not even get my luggage in before 4 pm after I requested to have my luggage check in while I could wait by the pool.  I am not sure if Flamingo is a Diamond resort or Diamond affiliated resort.  I am not sure if the Flamingo Beach Resort is different or maybe just the US Diamond resorts treat Elite members nicer.   I am happy to be platinum elite.  I paid more and I think the perks are good.  I did not try any European Diamond resorts yet.  I hope the Diamond website could have a review input by members.  This way I could get unbiased review to select my travel plan.  So far, this is one of the membership that I will keep.  The other one that I will keep is HGVC.

I got my timeshare as investment for retirement.  I go to KBC, my home resort, eavery other year.  We want to travel  more when retire.   I could not use all my timeshare now.  I rent it out  if not using them.  I have no problem when renting out HGVC.  There is fewer people want to rent Diamond resort comparing with HGVC.


----------



## fluke (Jul 18, 2012)

Flamingo Beach Resort and Flaming Beach Villas (Phase 1 and 2) are both Diamond managed properties.  They are not affiliates.

As a platinum elite I think youR complaints would have some weight - You should be a valued customer.  I would complain to DRI corporate if you have issues.

When I was at Flamingo Beach resort I was allowed to check in early - arrived about 2 PM.


----------



## fluke (Jul 18, 2012)

ccwu said:


> I hope the Diamond website could have a review input by members.  This way I could get unbiased review to select my travel plan.



On the Diamond website there is an area called "member forum" in a list on the bottom left( I think you have to scroll down to see it).  You log in with your website ID and password and can access it.

DRI Moderators are on and answer questions - it is split into North America and Europe sections.  There are also reviews.  Problem is it doesn't get alot of traffic and it is heavily regulated.  Moderators review every post before it is made public.  However, I have come across alot of good info there - I recommend trying it out.


----------



## fluke (Jul 18, 2012)

ccwu said:


> As a platinum elite member, I got a lot of attention and perks, such as free upgrade at the time I made the reservation 13 months in advance, special concierge services, early check in and late check out privilege, special phone lines…  I cannot complain.  There is always a separate elite memeber check in line in most of the Diamond resort.



I agree that Diamond does a pretty good job of taking care of elites (and I am a lowly silver).  I think if someone was going to join the club I would recommend getting elite status or not joining.  Just the upgrades really expand your membership.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 18, 2012)

Color me somewhat unhappy. We had the misfortune of being sold 5000 points/yr (US Collection).
A. This turns out to be an insufficient number of points for effective scheduling, as most decent places require 5500 or more. It also turns out that buying additional points is quite expensive...with 2000 being the smallest lot size they will permit.
B. The maintenance fee for what we can do with our points is out of proportion with what we pay for our other ownerships. Had I do do it all over again, I would not join DRI.

I have had no quarrel with unit quality, though I find it annoying that many properties come in 2 levels of quality. I have not encountered this in any other resort company.


----------



## fluke (Jul 18, 2012)

bobpark56 said:


> Color me somewhat unhappy. We had the misfortune of being sold 5000 points/yr (US Collection).
> A. This turns out to be an insufficient number of points for effective scheduling, as most decent places require 5500 or more. It also turns out that buying additional points is quite expensive...with 2000 being the smallest lot size they will permit.
> B. The maintenance fee for what we can do with our points is out of proportion with what we pay for our other ownerships. Had I do do it all over again, I would not join DRI.
> 
> I have had no quarrel with unit quality, though I find it annoying that many properties come in 2 levels of quality. I have not encountered this in any other resort company.



In DRI it is much more beneficial to have large point allocations.  You really don't make out with small point allocations because of the fixed fees ( I think it is $245 for the club fee and about $205 for the (US) collection fee).  So if you have 1 point already you have $450 of MF per year.  That gets diluted with larger point totals. Us collection maintence fees are this fixed cost + approx 12 cents a point

Also elites really benefit (at least I have) from the upgrades which have effectively boosted my points by up by 6000 points.  I'm sure Gold and Platinums can do better.

But I do agree with you about the two levels of quality at DRI resorts.  I am still scarred from my first club stay a couple of years ago- terrible room.  

So I would recommend DRI with reservation.  Only if you can become elite but you still have to worry about individual room quality at the resorts.


----------



## thecollets (Sep 4, 2012)

we are very happy with resorts and staff, we own weeks at Grand Villas and Greensprings. The improvements made at the GrandVillas over the last couple years have been great.

although the constant questions at the "update breakfasts" as to why we don't upgrade to points is getting old. The same old threats that the weeks inventory at II is going to be non-existant soon and only points members will be able to trade in the DRI Club is getting annoying. 

this time we were wore down and almost did change to points, but when the salesmen said all we had to do is buy 4000 more points to convert at $2.10 each for a total of only 8,400 dollars, the desicion to convert was made NOT.

of course he said that if we didn't do it that day at 2.10 per point, if we ever wanted to convert at a later date it would be at the current going rate of 6.00 per point (24,000 dollars)


----------



## Poshlee (Nov 7, 2012)

*Put us in the happy camp*

Maybe not the cheapest but my days of not paying over $29 for a hotel are long gone.  I think it is good if you can afford it- top drawer always costs a bit more; A Mercedes cost more than a Chevy.  Always experienced first class customer service at every Diamond resort we have stayed.  I agree the more points the better but not everyone can start there- I know we didn't.  I am not yet retired but looking forward to making the most of my points once I am.  Lots of options and flexibility with points so am happy with the Diamond system.  Really appreciate the size of the units compared to a hotel-kids and parents have their own rooms which makes everyone happy. YMMV


----------



## ogel45 (Nov 7, 2012)

We own a measly 10,000 points.  The only thing I have been unhappy with is the maint fees. We have always enjoyed the properties. We don't usually do much at the resort itself. We've stayed at many US properties including Poipu. What we have really enjoyed using is the foreign properties. We've stayed in Ireland, England, and Paris. The units are not as nice as in the US, but it's Europe!  No exchange fees and we just reserve online as we would anywhere else. Oh, and we stayed at the Daytona Regency last year and were very happy with both the room and the view.


----------

